# Switching off of Acana, advice on new brand?



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

My experience with the Fish kibbles are that my dogs won't eat them on a regular basis. I know owners that feed the fish like only one day a week and feed regular meat flavors on most days. Have you tried the Orijen Adult? It's made by Acana and most dogs love it on a regular basis.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I have very good exp with Acana with my pups, and Orijen flavors as well. You can try a different flavor or Acana first maybe? Also, Orijen Adult, Regional Red and Six Fish are good foods. You might not want to try Six Fish tho, since your pup does not like Acana's version of the kibble.

I'm a big fan of FROMM! Their new Lamb & Lentil is very good, and so are their other grain-free lines.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I like Fromm too and after the Canidae recall many years ago I tried it but the Newfs just never got over the pudding poos from it and I couldn't deal with it. It was like picking up dinosaur piles everyday! LOL They are a good trustworthy company though and decently priced.


----------



## Meghan84 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am going to try a different Acana flavour and see how that goes.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Many puppies that age need fewer calories than when they were younger - so they don't eat as "well" and that makes owners think the puppies don't like the food when often they're just getting too much food.


----------



## peacekeeper (Apr 17, 2014)

My 6-month old puppy is on Oven Baked Tradition Fish since she was born and she's loved her food (sometimes too much)... I've also fed a friend's westie (who's apparently a picky eater) and he consumed it with gusto!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Our two boys are on Acana Grasslands, they are 2 1/2, have been on it their whole lives... Neeko seemed uninterested in it for a bit, then he got neutered in September (when he was 2) and he cant get enough food, Molson is a picky eater too, he doesnt gobble it down like it's his last meal...weird.... But I will stay with Acana Grasslands, I think my daughter buys the Chix as well, and mixes them for Molson...Good luck....


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I like Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it is fish based but I don't know one dog who doesn't tolerate it well. It should be totally fine for an 8 month old puppy.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I feed my pups Orijen LBP with occasional Six Fish until 1 year. They're crazy about it. 

Now that he's reached 1 year, I want to rotate foods for Summit to keep him from developing food allergies, but I still want to use only foods that will keep him growing slowly until he reaches 18 months. To determine which foods are safe, I'm using the Calcium Content Calculator in the Dog Food Advisor's Food for Large Breed Puppies article.

I'm currently feeding Summit a rotation with Orijen Six Fish or Acana Pacifica, Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear, and Horizon Pulsar Turkey. He loves everything except for Horizon Turkey, which he eats readily but not eagerly. I'd like to use other brands, but either the calcium content is too high, or there are ingredients that I don't want, or too many carbohydrates. Horizon's much less expensive than the others.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I have Oatmeal on a rotation between Acana and Fromm; both on their grain-free lines.

I could NOT stand the smell on Pacifica...Oatmeal had no issues with it...I just rather smell Ranchlands =P

Maybe try another flavour on the same Acana line? No sense to change a food entirely if it is working well.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I've now added Zignature Lamb and California Natural Pork & Sweet Potatoes, and I'm thinking of using Zignature Kangaroo too. It gives him a lot of variety and a chance to pick up nutrients from different foods, even though as far as I know, he doesn't have any food allergies. 

I'll switch to Acana products from Zignature when my puppies reach 18 months. There's more in whole foods than just the vitamins and minerals they contain.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

I love Fromm! All three of my cats and our pup is on Fromm dry food. Emily eats the Fromm Lg. Breed adult food and absolutely loves it. Her stools are nice, firm, and regular


----------

